# Who made this Manure Spreader? - pics



## RedCricketFarm (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a chance to buy this manure spreader, and I'm wondering if someone can tell me who made it, and what model it is. It has been painted to look like a John Deere, but it isn't. Seller thinks it is an International Harvester because a part he replaced had "IH" stamped on it.

Also, what would you folks think it is worth?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Liking the seat that flips up !


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

McCormick Deering? Not a clue but McCormick went on to be come IH, maybe they carried the design ahead from the old company???


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here is one restored by one of our HT members ==> http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/manure.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I can't afford what its worth but if he asked $500 :hysterical: I'd snap his arm off and drop the cash in his other hand. Less than 2k IMO but in the right place you'd have people fighting over it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought one just like it at auction 35 years ago. Still works.Towed it 20 miles on back roads to get it home. Still in use. Paid $25.unpainted
It is an International. I think if you look at the center of the wheels, the grease cap (like a tiny cast iron hub cap) has the IH logo on it.
One lever turns the beaters on, the other controls how fast the manure is moved to the rear. Turn on the one without the beaters and you'll snap the chain under the manure and have to hand empty it before making the repair.


----------



## RedCricketFarm (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies. After more searching and some answers on another forum, it seems to be a McCormick Deering #4A spreader. 

Seems perfect if I don't try to leave the farm with it. I would really like to haul other people's farm manure back home and spread it on the fields, and I don't think this would work for that. 

Anyone want to trade this spreader for a more modern 2-wheel ground driven spreader?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

here is one I pulled out of a brushy fence row. I replaced the rotten wood and fixed some stuff.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Very nice and a Belarus tractor and a MF 35 combine in the back ground? Did you put in an apron chain for the spreader or is it more for show?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ross, you get a gold star for correctly identifying those two rare pieces of equipment. I bought a new spreader chain for it. I had forgotten that the spreader chain wasn't on it in that photo. Sharp eyes. I didn't have the seat on it yet either. I guess if you study that photo, there are lots of things besides a manure spreader. Nice stack of oak lumber, cut and split maple firewood. Instead of "where's Waldo?", how about " Where's the C clamp?"

I used treated 5/4 for the sides. But I wanted oak for the bottom. I had a hard time finding a saw mill with oak over 8 feet long. I'm fussy, so I planed and ripped the boards to exactly fit the bottom of the spreader. But when I bolted them in, I discovered the spreader was made an inch wider at the back. So, I had to replace the center board wit one that had a 1/2 taper on each side. The boards were bolted in and fit like a piece of furnature. I had no idea how green that oak was. It shrunk up, leaving big gaps between each board. Well, I say big, prob. only 3/8 but far from the fit I'd tried to get. Thankfully, I ship-lapped the side boards, because they shrunk, too, just not as much.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've seen lots of farm machinery with perminant C clamp or vice grip repairs, so I guess I didn't really notice it!  We tried to balance the trip arm on our old Allied auto stooker a dozen times but the only thing that worked was a pair of vice grips clamped to the left upper trip arm.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I gotta hand it to you guys, you really know your sh...........


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ross said:


> I can't afford what its worth but if he asked $500 :hysterical: I'd snap his arm off and drop the cash in his other hand. Less than 2k IMO but in the right place you'd have people fighting over it.


Here is a 2 wheel on rubber for $500.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/2763074984.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So many horse farms here any ground drive spreader would bring 750+ and they're popular. Too bad its so far away.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Older thread, but same question: What make and model are this spreader if anyone knows ?

I've looked thru all the New Idea models, and am fairly sure it isn't one of them. So who else made a wood sided, ground driven model ?

Thanks !


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Few pics of a 1957 Oliver Model 11 I restored this fall. Started with a rust bucket (forgot to take pics), floor was gone, main bearing shot, and so on. About 100hrs of work and a LOT more metal than it ever left the factory with.....


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Tn Andy I suspect your other spreader is a new Holland. I have its twin


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, KY. You have an idea on the model number or year ?

andy


----------

